# Scanner problem- please help



## king rrr (Jul 1, 2015)

I want to scan my old book and save it in pdf format. But i am getting an output file like as if i have taken a photo with my camera i.e, when i open the output file in pdf reader, the document is in the center with all the white screen around it. Usually the entire screen should be filled with the document (i am using A4 size, 300 dpi settings for scanning).
some reasons, i am not able to upload the files. so, i cannot post the files here.
Please help me guys.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2015)

Is your book's size A4? If not then set the scan size same as the book's size and change the scanner settings to save the output as pdf instead of jpeg. And since scanning usually has excess ram usage, its not recommended to scan books unless you have 8 GB or higher ram.


----------



## king rrr (Jul 2, 2015)

Correct

wrong


the first link- correct.pdf is scanned using hp scanner (this is the desired output).
the second link- wrong.pdf using my new samsung scanner.

Guys, believe me i tried every settings possible. I even scanned to jpeg and converted to pdf. but i am getting the same output. I dont think there is any problem with samsung printer/scanner. I think i am missing something. My samsung scanner model is SCX-3401 (DRIVERS UPDATED).

DONT SUGGEST ME TO CALL THE SAMSUNG SERVICE PERSON. THEY ARE HOPELESS. I WANT TO SOLVE THE PROBLEM WITH YOUR HELP


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2015)

In your Samsung software, there should to be a 'scaling' setting which makes the PDF page size same of the scanned image size.

Look for it. It's not a hardware problem.


----------



## king rrr (Jul 4, 2015)

NO. No scaling setting


----------



## nipunmaster (Jul 10, 2015)

Try scanning with the windows scanning utility, you can type "scan" in the start menu/screen.


----------

